# Where to sell scrap?



## Anonymous (Apr 23, 2009)

I found this refinery, www.usgoldbuyers.com . 

They claim to pay up to 98.5% of the market value. Did anyone ever deal with them? 

Just wondering. Don't want to get ripped off. 

Please respond.


----------



## Despotic (Apr 23, 2009)

This topic is in the wrong place I think. 
Anyway, you need to read this:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=3219

u$ gold buyers will rip you off

-Craig


----------



## EDI Refining (Apr 23, 2009)

what do you have available for sale ?

I'd trust a forum member on here, before I trust the company you listed.


----------



## istari9 (Apr 23, 2009)

Check out selling your PM's, lots of offers coming through. Or sell your stuff there. I buy when I find items that work for me, and I have the money to buy....  

Ray


----------

